# Dog Skin Education: Why not Use Human Shampoo on Your Dog?



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​



> *When you want to wash that grime right out of your dog’s fur, don’t rinse, lather, and repeat with the shampoo you use – it’ll cause more than just a bad fur day for your dog!*
> 
> When it comes to grooming your dog, you might think that you can just use your own shampoo. But think again. Even though your shampoo is fine for _your_ scalp, it won’t work so well on your animal’s skin. Keep reading to learn more about why you should stick with cleansing products that have been specially formulated for use on your dog’s delicate skin.


Read more about Dog Skin Education: Why not Use Human Shampoo on Your Dog? at PetGuide.com.


----------

